# Archery in Quebec?



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is a web site where I can find, that will tell me when and where all the Quebec 3d shoots and competitions will take place?

My own club organizers "Club Cupidon" in Montreal North don't know where to get information (lol). They don't have a clue! "Oh I don't know" they tell me "Go to Le Gardeur maybe they know something" Jesus!

Why does everything have to be a chore here? Down in the states you have all kinds of information and web sites on everything. Here, I ask a question about something and its like a dirty little secret or something.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

You might want to try this link chucker...
http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/activites/n_compet.htm


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

try this link and scroll all the way to the bottom. almost all quebec tournaments are listed.
http://artemischarlevoix.blogspot.com/


----------



## arrow chucker (Dec 15, 2009)

(lol)

Didn't mean to come off sounding like a lunatic or something. But sometimes it can be a tad frustrating. Our American cousins sure know how to "sell" if you know what I mean. Marketing is their middle name, customer service down there astounds me as to how good things can be.

Maybe I'm just a little peeved form a little incident that happened today. I'll tell you what is was just for laughs.

My wife told me this morning to check the oil level in the house heating fuel. It was reading empty. Joseph Elie is supposed to fill it up automatically, but I guess they forgot or something.

I urgently called customer service, and they told me no problem, a truck will be there for a fuel up within 24 to 48 hours!!! By they way I live about 5 minutes from their oil depot.

I told them send a truck ASAP because if the oil runs out, the system will shut down, a service crew wil have to come over, the filters will have to be changed, and it will be a Royal Canadian pain in the keester for everyone.

My service rep guy said....."I can't tell a truck what time to show up, and if I do I will get fired!!" "Only if its an emergency call, will I send a truck and crew in 2 hours to fix it. This is not an "emergency" call so I can't help you"

Ahhhhhhhh!

"But I'm calling you now so I can avoid an emergency???" I said.
He says..."But its not an emergency so I can't help you, I'll get fired!!!"

"Wait a minute" I said. "My oil just ran out!!!" Trying to get some reaction out of him.

"No it didn't" he said. "You just told me so"

Ahhhhhhh!!

"Let me speak to your manager or boss" I said. 

"Sir, you don't need my manager, I know what I'm doing OK. I'm telling you thats all I can do, and besides when the gauge reads empty, there is actually 80 litres left in the tank."

"80 Litres?? 

So after a frustrating and hard "hang up of the phone" (Hard to do on a cordless by the way) I e-mailed customer service and never even got a response!

And now I will think of my "happy place" and enjoy the readings of the great Dali Lama, and ponder the world and all the people in it.

(lol)

Take it easy guys


Buy the way.....love my Bow, a Hoyt fan all the way.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Try these 

http://www.acprepentigny.ca/

http://www.pro3d.ca/


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Try me personal Web Site. The schedule of tournement around of Montreal, in Fita and 3-D and some link of the Federation, Pro 3-D and ACTAQ. But sorry it all in french.


----------

